# Welches BMX könnte das sein ?



## Reeemixx (15. November 2016)

*Hallo,
könnt ihr mir sagen welches BMX das sein könnte, auf dem rahmen steht leider nichts drauf.
Ich freu mich über jede Hilfe und bedanke mich im Voraus schonmal dafür 




 *


----------



## Lousa (22. November 2016)

Ich würde mal in Richtung "Titus Flatliner" suchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

